# Rubrikat > Bukuri dhe estetikë >  Këpucë dhe Sandale

## Enola

Para se gjithash do doja tju beja nje pyetje te tereve se cfare modeli kepucesh preferojne, ato me maje (stil kauboj), maje rrumbullake, take e larte, take e ulet (per femrat) apo... ndonje tip tjeter.

Tashme u bene 2 vite qe preferohen kepucet me maje...por sot degjova qe tendenca e ketij viti eshte kthimi ne majen e rrumbullaket. Kur i referohem tendencave e kam fjalen per moden Italiane, te kuptohemi..

Dini ndonje gje me shume per kete...
 :sarkastik:

----------


## Mina

Mua me pelqen stili klasik i kepuceve.  Tip kauboj kam nje pale cizme me theke qe i vesh me xhinse. Takat e larta jane fare te parehatshme per mua. Per perdorim te zakonshem do te me pelqente kepuca tip opinge, me pak take dhe ngjyre mjalti. Kjo eshte optimale. Kepucet me maje te rrumbullaket nuk i kam preferuar kurre. Ndoshta te sivjetshmet jane te stiluara bukur. Te shohim!

----------


## s0ni

Atletet dhe taftet jane kepucet me te rehatshme dhe me te preferuarat per mua.
Ketu ne usa s'ka ndonje mode te madhe, me xhinse dhe atlete vijne ne shkolle.  Dhe sandalet te larta perdoren me veshje serioze. Italia paska dy vjet me kepucet me maje, ketu sapo kan dalur ne mode dhe jo shume i veshin.

----------


## vana

Akoma moda ne italy eshte te preferohet kepuca me maje, por per pak, tani ne shume dyqane, i shef te dyja llojet, keshtu qe per kete dimer do te preferohen kepucet te rrumullakta. Pastaj po dal pak jashte teme, ngjyrat qe do te preferohen pavarsishte qe eshte dimer jan ngjyra te hapta, sidomos e bardha, fuksia lejla.... (ngjyra shume verore) si per kepucet por edhe per veshjet, bardhe e zi eshte tamam ne kulmin tani....... Ahhhh dhe balluket e gjata nuk shkojne me!!!!!!

----------


## La_Lune

une ne dimer vesh cizme me maje e me tak kaoboi 
kete dimer kan dal ne mode po keto lloj cizmesh por model sportiv me vija anash si aklete por gjithmon me maje e me tak kaoboj ose te holle .... po flas per moden ne Tirane

----------


## ChuChu

ja ca stile te miat te preferuarat, te thjeshta, rehatshme dhe te bukura.

----------


## ChuChu

next

----------


## ChuChu

yet another pair

----------


## Leila

Majat rrumbullake (paradox?) po vijne serish ne mode, por nuk jane aq rrumbullake sa ishin ne 1999. Takat 2inch (5cm) jane te kerkuara pasi pas disa vitesh me taka 4inch (10cm), filluan te lodheshin femrat dhe nuk i blinin me. Cizmet e sheshta (motorcycle boots) po vijne ne mode gjithashtu.

----------


## Mina

Perpiquni te respektoni temen! Jane fshire shume poste per kete shkak.

----------


## MI CORAZON

Doja te vija edhe une kepucet e mija ketu, por s'mi pranon forumi ...si duket i duan me balte. 

Kam nderruar pc e skam jpg....kush me thote...ku te gjej nje jpg. (lol)

----------


## ChuChu

Mina, pse i ke hequr foton e atyre kepuceve qe kisha vene une dje? Ishin te bukura....m'u desh kohe t'i gjeja ne internet  :konfuz:  

Corazono, ti e ke komen e madhe. Futi ne uje me krype qe te te zvogelohen  :perqeshje:

----------


## Fringo

Ecco Square
Spao i bleva ka nja 2 jave

----------


## ChuChu

A t'kom thon qe je me gusto? Mu gjithmon' me ka pelqy shume kafja te meshkujt; si ne kepuce ashtu dhe n'rroba.

----------


## MI CORAZON

Ka dale moda me vesh kepuce burrash apo ti manciste je mashkull,,,se spo marr vesh une... :konfuz:

----------


## ChuChu

Manciste, ato te tujat sa kane dale ne treg. Ja dhe ca te vjetra te Eccos. Casual classic, ngelen gjithmone ne treg.

----------


## ChuChu

> _Postuar më parë nga MI CORAZON_ 
> *Ka dale moda me vesh kepuce burrash apo ti manciste je mashkull,,,se spo marr vesh une...*


Ia ka ble burrit. koncept i panjohur ky per ty e mua qe vetem dum, dum, dum  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Ihti

Ca do ti mi? ndonji mas qafe  :ngerdheshje: 

ja kepuce per me ike ne opera  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## MI CORAZON

> _Postuar më parë nga Kuqalashja_ 
> *Ia ka ble burrit. koncept i panjohur ky per ty e mua qe vetem dum, dum, dum *


Ma shtive n'men, Kuqe...Si s'me ka ble kush kepuce mu, pervec mamit?! 
Më njerez sarafë e kurnacë s'kam  pa!   :i ngrysur:

----------


## Di68

> _Postuar më parë nga MI CORAZON_ 
> *Ma shtive n'men, Kuqe...Si s'me ka ble kush kepuce mu, pervec mamit?! 
> Më njerez sarafë e kurnacë s'kam  pa!  *


A je bo ndonjehere shkuse ti Corazono qe te marresh kepuce peshqesh?  Boj sevap e futi nje shkesllik, gjeji nje cope burre Macistes, se ka per te na ngel goca n'der....apo s'po i del boja fare knej nga forumi...me kete rast i fito ene i pale kepuce....Dy gezime ne nje dite. :perqeshje:

----------

